# health insurance



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

I know health insurance is a big concern, we have been having "NASE" national association self employeed. for several years now and have used the insurance & benefits several times. it is a accident only dh is covered $121 a month but you get tons of free benefits and discounts on business services. the accident insurance is not a discount plan it is actual insurance as long as it is not a sickness, the business offers range from free advice, home business protection plan, example we made a claim 2 times for lighting surge on our computers & office equipment, no hassel from them, just submitted the receipt showing the cost & cause of damage and they paid right to us. another benefit is free towing on you car/truck these are just a few benefits we have used and there are a ton more.


----------



## MontanaQuilter (Oct 31, 2008)

The National Association for the Self Employed is wonderful! That's why I represent them...feel free to pm me with any questions about this great membership program.


----------

